# Vermont PE



## humner (Oct 17, 2009)

Anyone else in the board listing going to the VT PE exam this Friday?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2009)

Been there, done that. 3.5 years ago.

Took it at the Mason's Hall in Northfield. I know it's usually at Norwich U. Which isn't in Norwich. But I used to work in Norwich and you could see there used to be a college there by looking at the buildings.

I passed it, and totally found a nice chocolate shop there along Rt. 12 to make up for the fact that I paid zero attention to the mrs. and stayed at a motel there the night of her birthday (day before exam).

Where in VT are you from? I was a Windsor boy. I'm 20 miles from Boston at this point and really miss it there.


----------



## humner (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not from VT. I am actually in NY. They are making it difficult for those of us who have an associates and many years of experience to take test. We may end up moving up that way though. Fiance from NH, would be about half way from families.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2009)

humner said:


> I'm not from VT. I am actually in NY. They are making it difficult for those of us who have an associates and many years of experience to take test. We may end up moving up that way though. Fiance from NH, would be about half way from families.


There were a number of New Yorkers at my exam.

The NY state board is a complete monkey parade. It took me 9 months to get licensed by reciprocity there, even though I had a NCEES Record.

One of the holdups was that they had to validate my elementary school education. Did I mention that I went through the NY public school system growing up!


----------

